# Mossberg 535



## armyvet4583 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey all. My brother gave me this shotgun. He said the spring kept getting stuck in the tube.he replaced the spring and still having issues of it still hanging up. Anyone know why? Thanks fir the help.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Aug 8, 2016)

Alright best I can tell I think it has some dents in it. So im goin to replace the tube. Was trying to find  online but nothing much for the 535. Is the 500 mag tub the same? Thanks for the help.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 9, 2016)

If someone has a dent lifter they can probably fix the tube.


----------



## armyvet4583 (Aug 9, 2016)

TrailBlazinMan said:


> If someone has a dent lifter they can probably fix the tube.



A dent lifter? Like for auto body work?


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 10, 2016)

http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...sers/magazine-tube-dent-raiser-prod25276.aspx


----------



## Nannyman (Aug 16, 2016)

TrailBlazinMan said:


> http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...sers/magazine-tube-dent-raiser-prod25276.aspx



 It says it does not work on Mossberg magazine tubes


----------



## WGSNewnan (Aug 17, 2016)

ive fixed them using nothing more than a properly sized dowel rod. if the dents arent too serious the rod gently hammered down the tube will often times ease them back out.
had to do this on a shotgun only hunt up in michigan after it was dropped.


----------

